# Hair pulling?



## Earl Dibbles Jr (Nov 1, 2012)

Never having encountered this before, I thought I would offer this up and get some thoughts.

I met a new woman, and after courting we spent a nice weekend together at a hotel.

She had mentioned previously that she liked having her hair pulled, so as she was performing oral on me, I wrapped my fingers in her hair and started to pull lightly.

She moaned and groaned in pleasure and really started to go to town down there, like a cat covering crap on a marble floor.

Is this really a turn on, and why?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes it absolutely is - just hard enough to make you tingle but not pulling it out in fistfuls

cat covering crap on a marble floor - um, not so much a turn on ha ha :/


----------



## Earl Dibbles Jr (Nov 1, 2012)

My apologies ma'am. Crapping cats probably shouldn't have been part of it.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

Any pulling of my hair, even gently, feels like 'pluck pluck pluck' to me and it's torture. I get that some people like it, but I think my hair is too thin for it to be anything but horrible.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Earl Dibbles Jr said:


> My apologies ma'am. Crapping cats probably shouldn't have been part of it.


that's ok, umm, sir...?


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Earl Dibbles Jr said:


> Never having encountered this before, I thought I would offer this up and get some thoughts.
> 
> I met a new woman, and after courting we spent a nice weekend together at a hotel.
> 
> ...


Basically, you having control over her body and her not being in control is a big turn on for a lot of women. Wearever the head goes, the rest of the body will follow. There are a couple other ways to control a girl besides the hair. For example, she may also like a hand around her throat, (very gently, not preventing her from breathing) during missionary position sex or when she is giving you a handjob. If that's ok you can prolly move on to controlling her by the jaw with your thumb inside her mouth. You can do that during doggystyle or just to show her you're the boss while your fingering her with your other hand. 

Sounds like a good catch. Enjoy and don't be shy.


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

Earl & Dolly, y'all have me LOL! 

Oh yes, little bit of hair pulling. Mmm...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

who cares why enjoy!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I really get into the hair pulling, very sexy and a big turn on for me. Not too hard but just hard enough. He knows just how to do it, winds my long hair around his hand and gently pulls on it.

He is all man when he does it, the boss man, my big cave man. Woohoo :smthumbup:


----------



## Pinkme (Oct 15, 2012)

Hair pulling releases endorfins and is quit a pleasant experience.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Next time try it during doggy style sex!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Lalalala. Filing all this away. Stuff they didn't cover in my sexplorations videos the social worker recommended to me a couple years back.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

It's sad when I like TAM better than Match.com. 
It's safer! :-o


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Hair pulling? YES PLEASE!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Earl Dibbles Jr (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks folks for the replies. This little filly seems like a keeper and I just want to make sure I make her as happy as a two-tailed puppy dog.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> Next time try it during doggy style sex!


Bumpsticker in the HS parking lot

"If you're gonna ride my ass at least pull my hair."


----------



## Michie (Aug 26, 2012)

It's ****ing fantastic, why, hmmm. Physically it makes your scalp a d neck tingle, mentally it's a control dom/sub thing IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

